# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Kudo3D Introduces 2nd Generation PSP Container

## Roberta3D

We recently launched our second-generation passive self-peeling (PSP) resin container. Our testing of the container has yielded excellent results. We have completed 52 prints in a row! We are observing higher resolution and better surface smoothness. We only used about 200g of castable resin to complete all of these prints.


Printing speeds have increased as well!  At 37 microns XY and 35 microns Z, we are printing around 40% faster at 1 inch per hour. Printing at lower resolutions such as 50 microns and 100 microns XY is faster as well, but the increase is not as high as 40%. All of the prints in the picture above took between 1 to 2 hours to print. The rings took only 1 hour!

----------


## fred_dot_u

A bit of confusion... Second generation resin, as stated in the post, or second generation resin container?

I was not able to find the purchase link for this revolutionary new product!

----------


## Roberta3D

Hi fred_dot_u,

Thank you for catching that typo! It is a second generation PSP container and it is available through our website:

http://www.kudo3d.com/product/psp-resin-container/

It has replaced our original PSP container and our prices have remained the same. 

Take care!

Roberta

----------


## fred_dot_u

Can a first generation container (unused) be exchanged for credit or otherwise upgraded to reduce upgrade expense?

----------

